# 1 Month Bulk - Routine?



## Michael (Dj) (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok i have wrote down my diet before in the nutrition section *( Bulking Diet )*

Here is my mass building routine i will be doing for the next month?.... What do you guys think?... Is my goal possible?

My goal is to gain about 6 -8 pounds in one month?

The Routine....

*
Weeks 1 & 2*

*Day 1: Chest, Triceps*

Incline Barbell Press - 3 / 6, 8 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Flat-Bench Dumbell Press - 4 / 6, 8
Weighted Dip - 4 / 6, 8

Close-Grip Bench Press - 4 / 6, 8 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Lying Tricep Extension - 3 / 6, 8
*
Day 2: Legs, Calves, Abs*

Smith Machine Squat - 3 / 6, 8 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Leg Press - 4 / 6, 8
Hack Squat - 4 / 6, 8

Stiff Leg Deadlift - 4 / 6, 8 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_

Standing Calf Raise - 4 / 20 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_

Hanging Leg Raise - 2 / 20
Cable Crunch - 2 / 20

*Day 3: Shoulders, Traps*

Overhead Dumbell Press - 3/ 6, 8 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Arnold Press - 4/ 6, 8
Barbell upright Row - 4/ 6, 8
Bent Over Lateral Raise - 4/ 6, 8

Dumbell Shrug - 3/ 6, 8

*Day 4: Back, Biceps, Abs*

Deadlift - 3/ 6, 8 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Barbell Bent-Over Row - 4/ 6, 8
T-Bar Row - 4/ 6, 8

Barbell Curl - 4/ 6, 8 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Incline Dumbell Curl - 4/ 6, 8
Preacher Curl - 3/ 6, 8

Crunch - 2/ 20
Reverse Crunch - 2/ 20 



*Weeks 3 & 4*

*Day 1: Chest, Back*

Dumbell Flye - 3/ 10, 12 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Bench Press - 3/ 10, 12 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Incline Dumbell Press - 3/ 10, 12
Cable Crossover - 3/ 10, 12 _(Drop Set To Failure On Last Set)_

Deadlift - 3/ 10, 12 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Lat Pulldown - 3/ 10, 12 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
One-Arm Dumbell Row - 3/ 10, 12
Wide-Grip Seated Row - 3/ 10, 12 _(Drop Set To Failure On Last Set)
_
*Day 2: Legs, Calves, Abs*

Leg Extension - 3/ 10, 12 _(Drop Set To Failure On Last Set),(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Barbell Squat - 3/ 10, 12 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Leg Press -3/ 10, 12
Hack Squat - 3/ 10, 12

Stiff Leg Deadlift - 3/ 10, 12 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Lying Leg Curl - 3/ 10, 12 _(Drop Set To Failure On Last Set)_

Seated Calf Raise - 3/ 10, 12 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Standing Calf Raise - 3/ 10, 12 _(Drop Set To Failure On Last Set)_

Reverse Crunch - 2/ 12
Hanging Knee Raise - 2/ 12
Double Crunch - 2/ To Failure

*Day 3: Shoulders, Traps*

Cable Lateral Raise - 3/ 10, 12 _(Drop Set To Failure On Last Set), (Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Arnold Press - 3/ 10, 12 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Smith Machine Overhead Press - 3/ 10, 12
Leaning Dumbell Lateral Raise - 3/ 10, 12
Reverse Pec-Dec Flye (Real Delt) - 3/ 10, 12 _(Drop Set To Failure On Last Set)
_
Dumbell Shrugs - 3/ 10, 12 _(Drop Set To Failure On Last Set)_
Incline Dumbell Shrugs - 3/ 10, 12

*Day 4: Triceps, Biceps, Abs*

Lying Barbell Curl - 3/ 10, 12 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Weighted Bench Dip - 3/ 10, 12
Reverse Grip Pressdown - 3/ 10, 12 _(Drop Set To Failure On Last Set)_

Close-Grip EZ Bar Curl - 3/ 10, 12 _(Doesn't Include Warm Up Sets)_
Cable Preacher Curl - 3/ 10, 12 _(Drop Set To Failure On Last Set)_
Hammer Curl - 3/ 10, 12

Hanging Leg Raise - 2/ 20
Double Crunch -2/ 20





Will this along with my diet let me achieve my goals?


----------



## Metallibanger (Mar 30, 2008)

Pretty decent. I'd start day 1 with flat barbell benches and day 2 with barbell squats and stick with the first split though, the chest/back workout would be killer


----------



## Michael (Dj) (Mar 30, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Pretty decent. I'd start day 1 with flat barbell benches and day 2 with barbell squats and stick with the first split though, the chest/back workout would be killer



I'm thinking of doing that. I just thought when i perform the first exercise i will have me pumped for when i do the really big compound movements. I find i can lift more when im pumped as a pose to when i just warm up then lift fresh.


----------



## Metallibanger (Mar 30, 2008)

If you can lift heavier then it's ok


----------



## Michael (Dj) (Mar 31, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> If you can lift heavier then it's ok



Good stuff...... This with my diet should hopefully give me what i want.


----------



## Elson (Mar 31, 2008)

1) You should switch some of the heavier exercises to be first (ie do flat bench before incline)
2) on legs your doing 3 leg pressing exercises, so try doing 2 really heavy ones 
3) try switching up a curling exercise for a row particularly the seated row (after done in proper form see how much you can still curl after)
 just some things i thought would help with your bulking


----------



## Michael (Dj) (Mar 31, 2008)

Elson said:


> 1) You should switch some of the heavier exercises to be first (ie do flat bench before incline)
> 2) on legs your doing 3 leg pressing exercises, so try doing 2 really heavy ones
> 3) try switching up a curling exercise for a row particularly the seated row (after done in proper form see how much you can still curl after)
> just some things i thought would help with your bulking



Thanks for the advice. Will put this to use because it does sound a little bit better. The flat presses especially because in theory i should be able to lift more straight off rather than after my first exersise of incline presses.

Thanks for the advise!


----------



## Elson (Mar 31, 2008)

by the way why are you doing this routine for only a month?


----------



## Michael (Dj) (Apr 1, 2008)

Elson said:


> by the way why are you doing this routine for only a month?



It will sound pretty weird to you guys. But i got a holiday coming up in ten weeks... I wanna do this routine and diet for 4 weeks then cut for the next 6 weeks...... And hopefully have gained around 5lbs in muscle.
If i can accomplish that short term goal, It will just in my head help me along with my training because i am trying something new. And my understanding of my body.

Not quite sure if this makes sense lol


----------



## Elson (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats cool. Just wondering


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2008)

I would cut those 3 bicep exercises into 2 or even 1.  Your biceps are going to be so taxed after doing those Bent over rows that you don't need to do that many exercises for bi's.


----------

